# Any tips for pre-wedding nerves?



## inertia63

Hello girls :)

My big day is rapidly approaching and I'm mostly sorted! 

I am a massive sufferer of anxiety in general and I'm already getting scared at the prospect of so many eyes on me!

Do you guys have any wisdom or tips you'd like to share to combat nerves?

Thank you :) x


----------



## Boothh

i have beta blockers for panic attacks, they really chill you out and i read on leaflet provided with them they can be used to help stage fright just a small dose on the day might help speak to your doc about it if you have anxiety it could help you xx


----------



## MrsVenn

Diazepam drug wise but without using drugs, try this:

On the morning, regularly sit with your arms resting on your legs and your palms turned upwards. Do this for 5 minutes at a time, making sure that your hands do not touch. It will distract you from your anxiety and really does work.

Some of my friends say they take Bachs Rescue Remedy but personally have found that it's just a placebo.


----------



## cocokitten

i suffer panic and anxiety too, to be honest i didnt actually want to get married because of this, then when i said ok then, i spent ages looking for a place that would do an outdoor ceremony!

now i am still terrified but im just going to have a couple of drinks, diazepam or beta blockers would help with say a flight but whats the point in taking them on your wedding day, you wont be able to drink/ might stop you remembering a lot of it and your behaviour can change on them.

And id rather say i had a couple of glasses of champagne to calm my nerves and marry OH than i had to be drugged up to go through with it! :haha:

anyway my family have said they'll drag me back and hold me in place!haha.

ETA: im considering having one of those ring bearing owls too! haha, i would love it anyway but think another bonus is if i knew something sweet and fluffy would be along soon it would calm me!

Also yeah Bachs Remedy probably is a placebo but thats whats great, it makes you feel calmer and less anxious because you think it will help so ive actually always found it has worked for me :)


----------



## Niki

this is a good thread!! I'm getting nervouse thinking about my wedding and its not til next june lol!!


----------



## inertia63

The relaxation, plus a couple glasses of champagne shall be my remedy, I think. Thanks ladies for your tips :)


----------

